
How I Used Deep Learning to Train a Chatbot to Talk Like Me - adeshpandedsfd
https://adeshpande3.github.io/How-I-Used-Deep-Learning-to-Train-a-Chatbot-to-Talk-Like-Me
======
1024core
It's always nice to read the details of people building real applications,
even if it's not a homerun.

BTW: just blurring people's names using a gaussian blur operator is not
enough, if your radius is too small. From the screenshots of chats, you can
tell names like "Arvind Sankar", "Manu Saravanan", etc.

~~~
sarabande
Also, although difficult, Gaussian blurs can be in certain cases reversed
(even though this one is so obvious there was no point in blurring the names).
I prefer a fat black box when censoring.

------
MasterScrat
If you want a more robust parser I made scripts to export Messenger and
Hangouts chat logs to dataframes for a previous project:
[https://github.com/MasterScrat/ChatShape](https://github.com/MasterScrat/ChatShape)

It will give you rows with : [timestamp, interlocutorName, messageSenderName,
text]

~~~
adeshpande
Thanks! This is definitely useful

------
sp332
This reminds me of this year's xyzzy award-winning interactive fiction game,
The Mary Jane of Tomorrow. [https://emshort.blog/2016/06/05/the-mary-jane-of-
tomorrow/](https://emshort.blog/2016/06/05/the-mary-jane-of-tomorrow/) (It won
Best Single Puzzle _and_ Best NPC.)

------
netsharc
No mention of Black Mirror?

Also: [https://www.theverge.com/a/luka-artificial-intelligence-
memo...](https://www.theverge.com/a/luka-artificial-intelligence-memorial-
roman-mazurenko-bot)

~~~
adeshpande
Just watched the episode today LOL Insane stuff

------
sagado
Great explanation! I also worked on a similar project
([https://medium.com/towards-data-science/personality-for-
your...](https://medium.com/towards-data-science/personality-for-your-chatbot-
with-recurrent-neural-networks-2038f7f34636)).

Also feel free to check my Conversation Analyzer
([https://github.com/5agado/conversation-
analyzer](https://github.com/5agado/conversation-analyzer)), which includes
scraper and parser for Facebook Messanger conversations.

~~~
adeshpande
Nice writeup! Definitely seems to be a lot more realistic than my bot LOL The
parser is really helpful too

------
luckyt
Is it possible to make it spew out random personal information like addresses
and phone numbers if you give it the right input? That's usually what happens
when you train a RNN and it overfits.

~~~
adeshpande
Yeah you're right it is a possibility. Overfitting was definitely a problem in
this project. I think just a larger dataset and maybe adding some regularizers
would have helped.

Luckily I dont think I have too much compromising information in my dataset
LOL

------
emodendroket
Doesn't seem like it's really any better than eliza or the emacs doctor or
whatever stuff didn't use the buzzword tech of the year.

------
gr__or
Ha! Just yesterday I had the narcisstic idea of gifting someone I've been
chatting regularly with for years a chatbot that answers his messages like I
would. This is just what I needed, thanks!

~~~
adeshpande
Awesome! Let me know if you get good results or find a way to improve my
Seq2Seq model

------
theoneandonlyyy
Really cool project! Curious to see what type of changes you could make to get
more realistic results

------
Aron
while(0) {cout << 'hurr. durr.\n'; sleep(1000);}

~~~
problems
So exit immediately?

~~~
Aron
Hi. Welcome to chatbot/n.

